# Urban Walnut Recovery



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 23, 2018)

This is a difficult (for me) project but well worth the effort. A local arborist called to see if I’d be interested in some Walnut logs. I checked it out and the area was tight but I figured I could make it work. The first butt log was 38” diameter and barely squeaked by the back yard gate which had a clear opening of 40”. I had to pull it out with a winch on my truck. Lots of starting and stopping to reposition so the gate didn’t get damaged.

The second log was 29” diameter. Much easier but still not a lot of room for error. 

Nice haul for a city back yard. Got lots of looks when I was driving these through Milwaukee.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2018)

Congrats! Think you hit the jackpot on this tree! Can't wait to see pics of when you slice it up! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 24, 2018)

Very cool log hauler. I'll bet that turned a few eyes in the city. Nice log, hope it's clear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Very cool! Last walnut I milled was in a backyard and the butt log was 40"+ I didn't even try and move it I just milled it where it was with my granberg. Thinks might be different now, I have a trailer, winch, etc. But that log arch is very cool. Amazing that you got it out and didn't take out the fence!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 24, 2018)

Yep. The fence was almost a deal breaker but if you go slow it’s not too scary. We literally moved this through the fence a few inches at a time. If it was pulling like it wanted to shift we repositioned to be pulling as straight as possible.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 24, 2018)

Well worth the effort, looks to be some high quality timber in that log. You definitely had a challenge there

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 25, 2018)

By the looks of the rickety fence the owner probably was a wishin' you would bust it up so you would replace it with a new one!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice job!
It’ll be worth every drop of sweat.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 8, 2018)

Here’s a couple of sawing pics from the small upper log off of this one. After straightening this up we got about 6 nice 14”-16” wide 8/4 boards. Nice clean lumber. Hoping to start sawing the big logs next weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2018)

Real nice, a little bit of crotch figure too!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2018)

@Tom Smart, where did you get your log arch?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 9, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tom Smart, where did you get your log arch?


Eric, did you mean to tag @Allen Tomaszek?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 10, 2018)

Yea. No idea what happened there


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 10, 2018)

I bought the arch from another Sawyer who didn’t need it. It was a model made by logrite for Future Forestry Products that was discontinued. It can handle a 56” diameter log but the largest I’ve had on it was 40”. Very handy for urban jobs and big logs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 15, 2018)

And a few more pics from sawing these up. Was at it until late last night and need to stack them today. The big log gave us a run for our money. Went through 4 blades finding all the nails, screws and such but it was still worth it. Enjoy the pics.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 15, 2018)

And this was the butt log that gave us a hard time. Between the two logs we were able to pull 17 8/4 slabs 20”-24” wide.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 15, 2018)

Awesome score and great story. When people complain about using wood products because it kills trees, its things like this that let me simply listen to their ignorance and move on with my day. 

The part about what it took for you to get the butt cut through the gate speaks volumes to your skill and pride in your work. If more people had your work ethics the world would be a much better place imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazing effort for outstanding lumber

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 17, 2018)

And the smell and looks of fresh cut walnut makes you want to saw all day! Thanks for the pics Allen


----------

